# DIY APRIL come on girls



## dippy dee

Ok so the cost of fluff and slings etc is getting high and i know we are amazingly talented mamas so i thought we should get our sewing machines out etc and get making anything natural parenting related.
So come on ladies flash you projects.
I have to do so far this month -----
finish flame nappy
redo aplix on tigger nappy
make a new mt for going on hols
get some onesburg to make a wrap and dye it
make new baby legs.

I think that is it for me but pictures to follow


----------



## Vici

Mines not "natural parenting" related but I'm going to make Imi a taggy toy :D


----------



## dippy dee

Aww can't wait to see pictures hun x


----------



## anothersquish

I have loads to do....I still have a blanket I needs to sew up the edges of, I have my first ever knitted pair of shorties to sew up and lanolise (I think they are on the big side...hahaha) I have a cardie to put the buttons on and um...probably loads of other bits of knitting needing finnishing in the knitting bag!
I will do the blanket and cardie today if the paracetomol Ive taken does anything for this cold (I hate being ill) and take some pictures. Im really proud of the cardie.


----------



## BabyHaines

Awww Vici, she'd love the blanket George was bought.

Can't wait to see you taggie!!xx


----------



## dippy dee

Yaya that's more like it ladies get them sewing machines, knitting needles etc out.
Save the cash and expand your stash lol


----------



## Monkeh

I've got to finish a pair of crochet longies (literally just got half a leg to do so I'd finish it in minutes but need to buy another ball of wool!) I've also got my first attempts at a fleece pocket nappy all cut out and ready to be sewn, but dexter hates the sound of the sewing machine so I've been putting that off too...


----------



## dippy dee

Well i have just made 20 fleece liners as some of the old ones i made were for small and medium nappies and i have also just made 2 easter bonnets for the kids parade tomorrow. Now if Harley stays asleep i will be able to do a few more diy bits.


----------



## boltonlass

I have a mei tai to finish - just need to find better strap fabric. Also got a kit off ebay to make a nappy wrap so could start that and need to make name wall hanging thing for nephew and leila - did one for my niece when pregnant but not got round to doing the others.


----------



## buttonnose82

can i join you girls? my lil one isn't here yet but I have alot of things I need to make ready for his/her arrival!

I need to make - 
* nappys - newborn & small sizes
* wraps - newborn & small sizes
* boosters
* Liners
* Wipes
* breastpads for me
* mummy cloth for me
* changing mat
* and would love to have a go at a mei tai

All this along side still making stock for the launch of my website lol!


----------



## lfernie

I need a sewing machine I've not made anything although I'm currently knitting a scarf :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

I keep meaning to make some longies but the best i can knit is a basic blanket and mittens lol.


----------



## dippy dee

yay button nose come join thte more the merrier :)

If anyone is near me i have the most amazing sewing machine if they want it, it is a vintage singer 201k and comes on it's own big unit etc.


----------



## boltonlass

dippy dee said:


> yay button nose come join thte more the merrier :)
> 
> If anyone is near me i have the most amazing sewing machine if they want it, it is a vintage singer 201k and comes on it's own big unit etc.

Hey thats the same as i have - its brill - bulletproof! Have borrowed MILs electric machine cause it does zig zag stich and it is sooo complicated compared to my singer.

Oh i also have an onbag to make - just ordered some fabric which will hopefully do both mei tai and bag.


----------



## Rachel_C

this is a great idea. i've just decided that i'm not spending any money on nappies etc in april cos paypal just told me how much i've spent in the last 6 months and it was riduculous! i have a HUGE box full of fleece that i keep buying, intending to make nappies, liners and tummy time mats with, and i've not done anything with any of it yet. and i have half a blanket knitted that i started when i was pregnant and never finished. :dohh: also i've cut out the pieces for some pjs for arif and never sewn them, as well as a padded mat thing for leyla's playpen. got to get cracking! i just need a table to sew on but arif said we're getting me a sewing table this weekend i think so that's me set then!


----------



## anothersquish

I should actually get some time to start making nappies in about another 4-6 weeks as we wont be having Freddie anymore (sad for us but happy for his family!) I need to get some cheapy fleece to practise with first though methinks....!
I was wondering if I could put cross stiched designed onto the back of nappies and I reckon I could....


----------



## bjl1981

buttonnose82 said:


> can i join you girls? my lil one isn't here yet but I have alot of things I need to make ready for his/her arrival!
> 
> I need to make -
> * nappys - newborn & small sizes
> * wraps - newborn & small sizes
> * boosters
> * Liners
> * Wipes
> * breastpads for me
> * mummy cloth for me
> * changing mat
> * and would love to have a go at a mei tai
> 
> All this along side still making stock for the launch of my website lol!

wow, I'm impressed!


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies if anyone wants a copy of a nappy pattern then give me a shout, i have one that i can draw around for you and send it out just cover postage :) me thinks this should be a sticky if i changed the title to diy mamas????? We could all inspire each other.


----------



## Maffie

oohhhh dippy me please


----------



## Maffie

my not a mil as a machine that embroiders im tempted to ask if i can try her machine


----------



## dippy dee

Maffie of course you can xx


----------



## dippy dee

lol do you want a sewing machine as well you don't live far from me so nip down for a cuppa and get it hehe


----------



## Maffie

:haha: if i could drive id happily come for it.(I love a day out) My machine is knackered from being used in scrapbooking. It's the next thing to buy I think (suggestions welcome)

Let me know how much you want for postage hun


----------



## Maffie

Im hoping to make soon (ish)

A wet bag (need to find some nice pul patterned fabric)
A taggie toy as Noah loves ribbon

I really need to sell all my old hobby stuff before I start stocking up on sewing stash. Thats the next job after selling all of Noah's baby clothes.


----------



## buttonnose82

Maffie said:


> Im hoping to make soon (ish)
> 
> A wet bag (need to find some nice pul patterned fabric)
> A taggie toy as Noah loves ribbon
> 
> I really need to sell all my old hobby stuff before I start stocking up on sewing stash. Thats the next job after selling all of Noah's baby clothes.

nice patterned pul is a nightmare to find in the UK isn't it! it is when i am making nappy's that I wish I lived in america lol


----------



## Maffie

buttonnose82 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping to make soon (ish)
> 
> A wet bag (need to find some nice pul patterned fabric)
> A taggie toy as Noah loves ribbon
> 
> I really need to sell all my old hobby stuff before I start stocking up on sewing stash. Thats the next job after selling all of Noah's baby clothes.
> 
> nice patterned pul is a nightmare to find in the UK isn't it! it is when i am making nappy's that I wish I lived in america lolClick to expand...


i might just order from america, i cant see postage scraing me as i used to order scrapbooking paper and that was super heavy


----------



## purple_socks

oh i have the biggest lit of projects...

i wanna learn to knit and currently have a big bundle of stuff from my mum ready and waiting but haven't found the time to start that mission- when i do i have a list of projects i'd like to try.

i also wanna make some more upcycled longies
a taggie (altho i've been meaning to do that for soooo long!!)
make a wrap (as in sling not nappy)
and a whole bunch of practice bits 4 my 'business'

i think these projects will take me waaaay past April tho 

can't wait to see other peoples project pics.


----------



## Lu28

I want to make a mei tai but don't have a sewing machine! :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

I got my patterned pul off of ebay and it is lovely nice and light weight nappy nearly finished from it now :)

Maffie will pm you about postage :)


----------



## lfernie

Lu I don't have a sewing maching either, I would love to make things though! Is this sewing business quite easy to do? I haven't used a sewing maching since school but I always quite like sewing x


----------



## princessellie

ooh i have lots to make, not just orders but sooo much i bought to make leyla stuff and ive never got round to it, we need to start saving for a deposit and its not looking likely with the amount ive spent on nappies lately :blush: so i am going to join you in diy april, although its slightly cheating since i will be out of the country for most of it hahaa

x


----------



## lfernie

also are these mini sewing machine's any good? x


----------



## JayleighAnn

My list is:
Finish knitting shorties
Knit babylegs
Make babylegs from socks
Make some medium nappies
Make some Flongies
Make a MT 
Dye my Storch wrap purple


----------



## dippy dee

come on ladies i want to see pictures :haha: 
I have the nappy patterns here for £1.15 postage recorded if you ladies would want a copy, just pm me your addys and i will pop them in for you, my pp addy is [email protected]


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've just send you pennies :) xx


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I wish I knew how to use a sewing machine. My knitting skills amount to knitting squares and scarves. I bought a kit in an attempt to learn how to crochet (never started it as I don't understand it!) I have numerous craft books but never have much luck :dohh: Too tired atm to do anything anyways. I did make some hairslides the other day. I see so much awesome stuff on etsy but I lack the talent :(


----------



## dippy dee

Aww mrs muffin you would suprise yourself trust me i did.


----------



## Rachel_C

hmm i'm sure i just posted here but when i clicked post quick reply it took me to some photo website :growlmad:

anyway, i just remembered that a while ago somebody posted a link to some felt flowers on suckers that you use for essential oils in your nappy bucket or olbas oil close to baby's cot etc (think they were on jabula), well somewhere i have a bag of those little suckers and loads of felt scraps so i'm gonna try making some of those too :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

ooooh they sound good Rachel


----------



## princessellie

ok im going to make a list so i can see if i can actually get some of our stuff done lol

atm i am making another soaker for leyla, have only done wasitband so far lmao, not sure if i'll have enough wool so will prob have to buy some more, i finished a soaker last night, will put a pic on at the end

so i have to do:

1. leyla's soaker
2. easter nappy
3. holiday dungarees
4. holiday wraps x 5
5. maternity tops refashioned from my old ones
6. maternity hotpants for holiday
7. leyla shorts for holiday
8. appliques on teeshirt to match holiday nappies x 5
9. nappy bag
10. more dungarees for leyla

so quite a lot to do, but i dont hae to get them all done urgent, just at some point lol

i also need to make loads more soakers to go in the shop but i am working on a pattern atm so not sure how long itll be till im happy with my pattern, also more instock nappies cos i dont like having to make everything to order and think it would be good if there was some instock :D

will be a very busy few months for me lmao

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Heres a picture of my half done shorties, hopefully they wont take me too much longer :)


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooo ellie i can't wait to see it all.

Jayleigh i wish i could knit like that you have a talent there hun xx


----------



## kirsten1985

I am halfway through making Freya a waldorf type doll for her birthday, will put some pics on soon. I just have the hands and feet left to do. Also going to learn to knit this month and make some longies.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Kirsten, we need to meet again and I will teach you x


----------



## anothersquish

Ive ended up doing pretty much nothing, feel too crappy to do stuff that requires concentration


----------



## Kaites

Ohhh good thread :thumbup: Just what I need to get off my butt and finish all the half-finished projects :)

I'm working on:
- knitting longies (almost halfway through)
- another meitai
- a fitted diaper from leftover flannel and fleece

I'd like to attempt a skirtie but knitting takes me forever! Maybe I should get my mum to teach me to crochet since it sounds faster...


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> Kirsten, we need to meet again and I will teach you x

Sounds easier than you tube lol! I'll buy some wool and needles then I will come find you :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol just make sure you get 100% wool x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I'm going to get some from LLS when they have some more CSP instock :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

:D great, then come find me and we'll do some knitting


----------



## dippy dee

Jayleigh is it just basic stitches to do them? I can do the normal plain stitch but that is it. :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Heres the pattern,https://www.dunmani.co.uk/newflower/files/FlowerpotTotsDKShortiesAndLongies.pdf 
it's mostly stocking stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) it's really easy x


----------



## dippy dee

Thanks hun i will have a look when i get 5 mins from the kids x


----------



## JayleighAnn

If u get stuck I'll try helping xx


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou xx

I may just photo over load after as i have some pictures of a fw things i am doing and have started so i will warn you now lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol I wanna see them :) Mostly your MT as I'm gonna nick it lol


----------



## dippy dee

lol as i said before i will help you make one or make one for you for nothing :) i love making things just wish i could make another baby :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww hunny, I want another baby and Lee says no :( 
Help me make one, I couldn't ask you to make me one for free and I can't afford to pay you for one anyway lol x


----------



## dippy dee

I want one so bad that i feel torn in side but i was sterralised and our only was is a reversal or ivf and we have been told ivf would be the best bet, we are not in a situation financially to go for ivf although jon says if i sold all my fluff then we would have plenty of money hehe


----------



## dippy dee

Here is my tigger nappy i made but have just put the applix on.
https://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt259/dippydee1234/camerapics231.jpg

Here is the flames pul nappy i have just made i am about to put poppers on it once my mom brings hee popper thing round but i used nippas on it last night and it looked so cute on.
https://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt259/dippydee1234/camerapics230.jpg

Here is the mt i made with dd modeling it with h in.
https://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt259/dippydee1234/SP_A0104.jpg

Please don't look at the mess :blush:


----------



## Maffie

Dippy where did you get your pul from? Im looking at some but its expensive to ship


----------



## dippy dee

I get all of mine from here https://pocket-bots.com/colours_minkee.htm
She sells minkee pul as well as everything else you need to make them


----------



## JayleighAnn

Donna, my aunty had a reversal in 2005 and she now has a 3year old from it. I think it was bout 5K private as NHS won't pay for it :hugs: I'm sorry your in this situation


----------



## boltonlass

dippy dee said:


> I get all of mine from here https://pocket-bots.com/colours_minkee.htm
> She sells minkee pul as well as everything else you need to make them

This is who ive bought my wrap kit off (they sell on ebay) - lovely zebra pul. Cant wait to have a go making it :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

Finally bought the extra wool I needed to finish the longies. Nearly done now :) Going to start on a soaker once the longies are done :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yayy!! what colour are they?
I'm about 10 rows until my longies are done so I'm finishing them now whilst Halen naps :)


----------



## princessellie

i need to buy more wool to finish my second soaker, only had enough to do waistband and first few rows :( cant get into town till tuesday so guess it just has to wait

x


----------



## Monkeh

Green/brown. That sounds horrible lol, but they're lovely :D


----------



## princessellie

sounds very nice, like a tree hehehe

x


----------



## Monkeh

haha sort of. Will take a pic when they're done :)


----------



## Vici

I'm going to my mums for lunch tomorrow so picking up one of her sewing machines - should be on the case soon x


----------



## princessellie

lol one of? she sounds as bad as me lmao

x


----------



## Vici

She's terrible! She has a room of material - just in case :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Haha i would love to invade your moms room then lol.
Where is everyone getting their wool from?


----------



## Rachel_C

Vici said:


> She's terrible! She has a room of material - just in case :rofl:

Wish I had a room for material! I've taken all my clothes out of my wardrobe and squeezed them into the chest of drawers so I can fill the wardrobe with my boxes of material :haha:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha now she definitely sounds like me, my front room is full and so is my spare room upstairs lmfao, all bought for something but then i never ever get round to using any of it, yet still keep buying more :wacko:

x


----------



## Monkeh

dippy dee said:


> Haha i would love to invade your moms room then lol.
> Where is everyone getting their wool from?

I get mine from a shop not far from me :)


----------



## princessellie

i get mine from john lewis haberdashery section, or from snugglebots but they are closed for easter :(

x


----------



## Monkeh

Anyone know how to crochet a drawstring? :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Try an i-cord, it makes a round one instead of a flat one https://www.thepurseworkshop.com/crochet-i-cord.html


----------



## Monkeh

thanks :D


----------



## princessellie

drawstring - chain as long as you want, miss one chain from hook, then slip stitch all the way back :)

x


----------



## Monkeh

Ah, wish I'd checked again before i made one lol, your way is much easier ellie. I ended up chaining then hdc the whole way back. Pics in a sec..


----------



## princessellie

i know, its so easy, yours will be fatter but will still be fine, i tie knots on the ends so the stitches dont go funny after theyve been worn a while and pulled all over the place lol

x


----------



## Monkeh

I'll make a thinner one at some point probably. Had enough of crocheting for the moment though lol


----------



## Monkeh

Had to roll up the legs cause he's got a ridiculously boosted bamboozle on which pushed the crotch down to his knees :rofl: Gonna get them lanolized ready for some night nappies arriving :)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1975.jpg


----------



## princessellie

they are absolutely gorgeous! i wouldnt have thought ud have to redo the drawstring like, im sure itll be fine

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Their lush :cloud9:


----------



## Monkeh

Thanks girlies :D


----------



## princessellie

i wish we werent going to turkey then id get away with making more longies haha, not that i have the wool to make any but it'd give me an excuse to buy more pretty wool :(

x


----------



## dippy dee

They are lush hun, i am going to attempt my first pair once i find out where to get some proper wool from.


----------



## Twiglet

I made Taggie's and thats it for this month :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

thats a start lol

x


----------



## Twiglet

That's the start and the end :rofl: I cant make nappies...and I could make a wrap but dont want to :blush: I'm suffering from lazy disease!


----------



## princessellie

i know the feeling tonight :wacko:

x


----------



## Monkeh

Done the first few rows of a soaker and now my eyes are all funny so I'm giving up lol.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Shorties are done :D



So pleased with them! The waist band has gone a bit funny though but oh well, first time!


----------



## Monkeh

Oooh love the shorties Jayleigh!

I finally got a minute to finish the soaker :) will take pics shortly, then it's going in for lanolizing along with the longies.


----------



## Monkeh

Soaker: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1995.jpg

Think I meesed up the join a bit - it looks a bit obvious! Ah well, I'm sure they'll work just as well. I used merino wool this time and it's sooo soft and lovely :D


----------



## Monkeh

He's not in a good mood today, so excuse the grumpyness...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1996.jpg


----------



## buttonnose82

slow start for me so far this month *hangs head in shame*

Yesterday I made 3 stock nappies :) ............. thats it so far this month, must get my arse in gear!


----------



## Lu28

They're gorgeous, you guys are all so talented! I NEED a sewing machine!


----------



## princessellie

ooh lovely soaker :D

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Monkeh said:


> Soaker:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1995.jpg
> 
> Think I meesed up the join a bit - it looks a bit obvious! Ah well, I'm sure they'll work just as well. I used merino wool this time and it's sooo soft and lovely :D

Where's the join? They're lovely. Wish I could do that!


----------



## princessellie

rachel, see the stripe across the middle, but tbh, i thought it was the design lol, i should know aswell cos i think ive made that one before :blush:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

ahh I thought that was decorative :blush:


----------



## sezzlebum

:O Monkeh aint you clever lol

anyone wanna make me a pair of longies? i have a 3.5 oz skirn of Aran BFL and cant knit to save me life...

my mum taught me when i was 9, i did really well, i was making a scarf for me, after half an hour i completely forgot everything she said and well it became a scarf for my barbie :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

I never did understand knitting, I used to love doing crochet when I was younger but cant for the life of me remember how to do it. Must be 20 odd years since I tried (gosh that akes me sound old)


----------



## Monkeh

I can't knit to save myself, but crochet is sooo easy and quick. :thumbup:


----------



## sezzlebum

hmmm mum can knit :rofl: i'll moan at her to do some..

monkeh how much wool did it take for you to do the longies


----------



## Monkeh

Ummm, about 120g or so? (2 and a bit skeins, which were 50g each)


----------



## sezzlebum

cool mines 3.5oz so might need a bit more eh


----------



## Rachel_C

This might be a daft question but is there a difference in the amount of wool you need to crochet and knit? For the same size item, would one way use more wool than the other?


----------



## buttonnose82

Monkeh said:


> Soaker:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/XanthusGail/Dexterino/IMG_1995.jpg
> 
> Think I meesed up the join a bit - it looks a bit obvious! Ah well, I'm sure they'll work just as well. I used merino wool this time and it's sooo soft and lovely :D

What pattern did you use please :)


----------



## Monkeh

https://withatangledskein.blogspot.com/2008/02/little-fire-crochet-soaker-pattern.html


----------



## princessellie

i thought i recognised it lol, i made that one in the first place but couldnt get a good fit on leyla, it was too short in the rise and then it was too bulky inbetween her legs, so i had to make my own up :wacko: which tbh is still a bit big lmfao, but much better on the rise

x


----------



## Monkeh

That one seems to fit Dexter ok. I'm thinking maybe the legs could have been slimmer (he's got chicken legs :haha:) but I think it'll be ok. I need to find a good longies pattern cause I just made it up as I went along last time and now I don't know what I did :haha:


----------



## princessellie

theres one on that same site, ive used it twice now and both times came out lovely, well one is huge but i put ribbing around the bottom of the legs and with teh drawstring they look like they fit lmfao

x


----------



## Monkeh

:lol:

Will have a look later :D Need to buy more wool though...


----------



## princessellie

sooo...the soaker i made leyla, the pink and black one lol, i made it to that pattern up there first of all, but it didnt fit right so i unpicked it all and made my own pattern which fit lovely, then i decided i wanted to add a white skirty but would look better with white cuffs and wasitband and a white skirt, so am currently unpicking it and making it for the third time :haha:

will post pics tomorrow when i finish :D

x


----------



## Monkeh

Oooh sounds pretty :D

Dexter's soaker is lanolized now and I've bought a bedbug, so tonight he's in his bedbug and wool. I'm a bit nervous about it!


----------



## princessellie

ooh dont be nervous, leyla's been in in her longies over a terry nappy today and it was brill, i couldnt actually believe it worked lol

x


----------



## Monkeh

I think once I get past the first night it'll be fine, but for tonight I'll be paranoid and might even put a towel or something under his bum in bed just in case :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha didnt you buy those disposable bed mat things for in case your waters broke in bed? i would use one of those :haha:

x


----------



## Monkeh

:haha: No, I had a washable mat thingy that actually belongs to my Mum (for foster kids... not for her :lol:) so that's at her house. 

I'm just nervous cause I've lanolized them myself and am worried incase I've done something wrong :lol:


----------



## princessellie

im sure theyll be fine, what did u use to lanolise them?

x


----------



## Monkeh

Lasinoh

eta: and ecover delicates/wool wash for the washing.


----------



## princessellie

i did mine with 1/2tsp lansinoh and 1tsp baby bath then left them for a few hours and mine worked fine so as long as you didnt do anything drastically different you'll be fine :D

x


----------



## Monkeh

Yeah I did the same. I left them overnight though. :)


----------



## princessellie

well then yours are better than mine haha

you'll be fine

x


----------



## Monkeh

Well the wool held up great :happydance: It was bone dry on the outside this morning, though the bedbug was DRENCHED, and the wool was just damp on the inside. Thinking I maybe need to boost the bedbug a bit more. When I say drenched, I mean the entire thing was soaked, right up to the wings and everything. I think he must be a heavy wetter at night, even though he's not during the day. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

Monkeh said:


> Well the wool held up great :happydance: It was bone dry on the outside this morning, though the bedbug was DRENCHED, and the wool was just damp on the inside. Thinking I maybe need to boost the bedbug a bit more. When I say drenched, I mean the entire thing was soaked, right up to the wings and everything. I think he must be a heavy wetter at night, even though he's not during the day. :shrug:

Leyla's the same... a Flip stay dry insert will often last her 5 hours during the day (when I'm naughty and forget to change her) but a bedbug with just its own inserts doesn't stand a chance overnight. I've just ordered some zorb so I might see if switching the boosters for that helps cos I don't want to give up the bedbugs!


----------



## Monkeh

I've seen zorb mentioned alot recently. Where did you order yours from? Might be worth a try with Dexter.


----------



## princessellie

woohoo, glad it worked :happydance:

now i need to make some bamboo fitteds for leyla for under her wool at night, how many layers do you girls think i would need? and would i need a seperate soaker pad? she normally wears pop ins with the night time booster at night, or one of my old ones that have terry nappy instead of fleece on inside with 2 mf inserts and a wrap

x


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Ladies, I'm not very good with sewing machines etc but my MIL is fab so shes going to look at making me some nappies :D I found one site which had instructions on how to make them but just wondered if anyone could recommend any?

I've looked at your piccies you've posted on here and your all so cleaver! wish I was able to do things like that :blush: cant wait to come back to this thread and see how your all getting on :D


----------



## Rachel_C

Monkeh said:


> I've seen zorb mentioned alot recently. Where did you order yours from? Might be worth a try with Dexter.

I've just ordered some zorb from https://www.ecoearthfabrics.co.uk/showproduct.php?org_id=12831&product_id=12661 but it doesn't actually say how wide it is so I'm hoping it's not tiny hehe. 

At the moment, they seem to have a mistake in their system - when you order anything, it gives you a 2% discount for spending over £100 and then another 3% off for spending over £500, even when you don't spend anywhere near that. It works out that you get free postage with the discount, though they might ask for it back, I don't know. Worth a go though if you were going to buy some anyway. It's pricey but I couldn't find anywhere else in the UK to buy it from.

I want to use mine to make boosters for bedbugs because the two they come with aren't absorbant enough for us. Hope the zorb does the trick cos I love the bedbugs.


----------



## Monkeh

Thanks for the link :thumbup: I'm waiting on a wnnn arriving soon, and we'll see how we get on with that. If he's still wetting through that I think I'll consider making a zorb booster. :D


----------



## princessellie

ive just ordered some zorb so am gna have a go making nappies out of that and see how i get on, i want something for turkey aswell that wont be too bulky because obv itll be boiling so i figured 2 layers of zorb all covered in fleece like an all in one, that wouldnt be too boiling would it? would that be absorbant enough do you reckon?

x


----------



## saraendepity

donna i get my wool from https://www.woolaballoo.com/ Daisy's soaker is made out of it :D so soft :cloud9:


----------



## princessellie

ive finished leylas soaker skirty finally, for the third time LMAO

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0110.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 10









Photo-0111.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh. my. god. Ellie. That's gorgeous! Will you be selling them in your shop? I would sell a kidney to have one of those!


----------



## princessellie

im already thinking of selling this one lol, it seems a lot of material, i made it for turkey but i dont think i'll actually be able to put her in it cos she'll be sweating :rofl:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

me me meeeeeeeeee pleeeeeeease! if you do sell it, please let me buy it!


----------



## princessellie

lol ok hun

well keep your eye on swap and sell, if i do sell it you can have it :D

x


----------



## delmeg10

I just wanted to let all the ladies know how lovely your handmade items are! SO cute! :) I just recently started making my sons cloth diapers, but they don't look half as good as everyone's on here. Great job ladies! :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

My very first attempt at sewing.. rather proud lol

Taggy x


----------



## princessellie

aww thats cute!

x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Thanks. Was just a quickie to see if i could do it. Am going to make them backed with fleece n slightly shorter (& straighter!) ribbons next x


----------



## sjbno1

oh I'm going to make my cousin a taggy for her 21st (YES 21ST :rofl: ) hoping to get the material this weekend :dance:


----------



## princessellie

:haha:


----------



## buttonnose82

sooooooo cupcake finally has the start of a stash! by staash I mean he/she has 2 nappies hehe, I have sewn so many 'stock' nappies this month I thought it was about time I made some for cupcake

We are not going to be finding out the gender so they will all be unisex so now, so today I made 2 cream ones, 1 has a yummy microfleece inner and the other has a silky soft suede cloth inner

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/Baby%20Finlayson/DSC01844.jpg

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt22/bearbumsnappies/Baby%20Finlayson/DSC01845.jpg

The sunlight against the floor makes them look a little orangey lol but they are cream!


----------



## boltonlass

OMG buttonnose they are lovely - do you need anyone to try any out :lol:


----------



## sjbno1

there lovely hun :D your very talented :D 

Is Bear bums your brand?


----------



## buttonnose82

sjbno1 said:


> there lovely hun :D your very talented :D
> 
> Is Bear bums your brand?

yes it is :) just in the process of setting up the website/shop


----------



## buttonnose82

boltonlass said:


> OMG buttonnose they are lovely - do you need anyone to try any out :lol:

I may very well need testers soon as just finished designing a pocket nappy, just need a tweak here and there and then you might just find a message in your inbox :thumbup::blush:


----------



## sjbno1

ohhhh I'll try for you too :rofl: awww I love the name :D I look forward to seeing your website :D


----------



## princessellie

just made leyla some dungarees for our holiday, they still need the bottoms turning up to make them 3/4 and they need snaps putting on the front but other than that they are done :happydance: so pleased with how they turned out, just put them on her to try and paul said she looked like a little african woman hahaha

very very cute material aswell, i got it on sale in john lewis the other week :happydance:

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0111 (2).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## boltonlass

buttonnose82 said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> OMG buttonnose they are lovely - do you need anyone to try any out :lol:
> 
> I may very well need testers soon as just finished designing a pocket nappy, just need a tweak here and there and then you might just find a message in your inbox :thumbup::blush:Click to expand...

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

ooh ellie they are lush!!! well done!! and buttonnose....if you need an older bubba to test :winkwink: lmao!


----------



## Kota

buttonnose they look beautiful!! and love the brand name too!!

Cute dungerees ellie!


----------



## Maffie

Loving the bear bums i have a heavy wetter who can test :wick:

Adele oooh those dungas are lush, I keep meaning to di my sewing machine out you are inspiring me :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I have a bare bum who would love to test your bear bums hehe they look lovely Hun
ellie I'm loving the dungies!!! 

I'm making a fleece soaker today with scraps iv got hanging around, won't be the prettiest but iv never made one so don't wanna mess it up with nice fleece lol


----------



## Kit

I haven't posted any plans as I have been working on a big project which kept going wrong and I would have looked silly if I had to say "oops, it didn't work!".

I read about the amauti coats worn by the Inuit women in Canada - there is a section on them on Thebabywearer if anyone is interested and it got me wondering if you could make something similar but lightweight for UK weather. It took several attempts but I finally managed something wearable. The amauti has a pouch on the back so the baby can sit in a frog-legged position, rather than putting their legs around you. This was the bit that I couldn't replicate as it involved attaching a pouch to a waistcoat like structure and the weight of the baby pulled the pouch down your back. I eventually settled for making a very lightweight mei tai and building a jersey fabric hoody coat around it - the shoulders of the coat are attached to the shoulder straps so when you put your arms in the sleeves it pulls the mei tai into the right place. The straps are hidden under the coat and the hood goes right round the carrier so if it rains the hood covers both of you. I haven't managed to get a very good picture of it in use but I will look through some recent ones.
I think I am going to have another go and try to work out a way of making a proper pouch.....


----------



## Maffie

It sounds very interesting Kit look forward to seeing pictures of it.


----------



## Kit

The pictures aren't great as the coat is black, so it is hard to make it out. Can I just point out that I was not in fact on drugs in the second picture - I just have a camera allergy! There are about 2 decent pictures of me taken in the last decade. All the others have me rolling my eyes back in my head, gurning, looking like I am about to throw up etc etc!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0016.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kit

Second one....
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0028.2.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kirsten1985

Love the bear bums and dungarees! I need to dig the machine out today, not sure what to make but I have some hemming to do lol.


----------



## buttonnose82

Thanks girls :) I have a busy week this week so dunno if I will get the design finished for the pocket nappy but hopefully a couple of weeks and it will be sorted for testing.

some stock may go live on website this week though fingers crossed! although BBQ today so won't get much done lol


----------



## Kaites

Nice job on the amauti Kit!

I sometimes see women in the shopping centre here with those coats (in the winter)- I've never used one but am intrigued by how the babies sit in them since it's always been toddlers I've seen in them and tbh, they have never looked very secure :shrug: Yours looks comfy and secure though :)

Hmm- only thing I've accomplished off my list so far is a couple of Taggies blankets. The fabric store had a sale on so I've added more projects to the list :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

I've not done very well so far :blush:

I've added about 6 rows to Leyla's blanket that I started when I was pregnant :dohh:
I altered a dress I bought for Leyla that was the perfect size but had some weird seam reinforcing stuff around the chest so that I couldn't get her arms through. Glad I did that as it's a very cute dress with a giraffe on it :)
I altered a dress for me that I bought cheap but was too tight around my fatty arms!
I've prewashed some cotton terry for making a nappy-off time mat for Leyla. 
And I've made an insert to try with two layers of zorb encased in lightweight bamboo terry.

Today though, I've managed to clear the rubbish off my sewing table and hopefully this evening I'll sort out the boxes of fabric I have stacked next to it so I can really get stuck in tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

boltonlass said:


> I just destroyed a fleece blanket to make wipes:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_z_cAkHJ34uM/S8stU5e3buI/AAAAAAAAASo/DXnXW7UORjU/s288/P4181261.JPG
> 
> 
> Nice and simple but still counts for DIY April :rofl:

I bought a fleece blanket off ebay to make liners but it's way too nice to cut up. Now I need to buy another one :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

Mrs Muffin said:


> boltonlass said:
> 
> 
> I just destroyed a fleece blanket to make wipes:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_z_cAkHJ34uM/S8stU5e3buI/AAAAAAAAASo/DXnXW7UORjU/s288/P4181261.JPG
> 
> 
> Nice and simple but still counts for DIY April :rofl:
> 
> I bought a fleece blanket off ebay to make liners but it's way too nice to cut up. Now I need to buy another one :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha I do that! Sainsbury's often have lovely child-friendly fleece blankets reduced to £3-ish, always worth a look there.


----------



## sjbno1

Asda baby event starts on Tuesday and sometimes at the Asda living stores they have fleece blankets for £1 in baby pink and baby blue :D just the write price to cut up me thinks :D


----------



## boltonlass

LOL - yeah cheap asda blankets sounds good. This was was nice and thick so i thought it would be perfect, was in a bundle of handmedowns i got given. I have resisted cutting up my lovely expensive fleece blankets - for now :muaha:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Quick question....can you use fleecy blankets cut up as nappy liners say at night to stuff a nappy up? :rofl: 

Also I was given a massive 500g ball of arran wool by my gran yesterday.....any ideas what to knit with it? Unless im mistaken arran wool isnt the best to use for LO :)


----------



## princessellie

i use fleece liners overnight, when you say stuff do you mean as an insert? because fleece is not absorbant, if you mean as a liner next to babys bum then thats fine

also ive made leyla apair of longies and a skirty out of aran wool and while its not the softest wool its not scratchy

x


----------



## princessellie

should also add that aran wool knits up very quickly with it being so thick, which is always a plus lol

x


----------



## princessellie

i got paul to draw me out a pattern for a fitted nappy last night haha, you shouldve seen the huffing and puffing, was hilarious! i couldnt do it, i was playing on the sims 3 :dohh: priorities!!! LOL

am gna make leyla a few one size fitteds today at some point, with my new zorb :happydance: will post pics once im done, am pure making the most of my few extra holiday days at home lol

x


----------



## princessellie

i made loads of baby/toddler leg warmers last night :happydance:

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0109 (2).jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 8









Photo-0114.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0117.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sweetlullaby

^^^^^

Do you just use elastic around the edges or just sew them?


----------



## Monkeh

Ooooh the blue skull ones are looovely!


----------



## princessellie

am i the only one making stuffs still lol, come on girlies, get your diy on

i made leyla a fitted night nappy, hopefully very absorbant, i made the pattern the other day ( well i got paul to do it then fixed it haha ) and have made it up so i can see what needs tweaking, i have to make the wings longer and narrow inbertween the legs but apart from that its lovely :cloud9: nice high rise, btp, snuggly and PINK!

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0109 (3).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0110 (4).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dippy dee

I'm still doing them hun but all stuff is on a bit of a back burner till i get back from my holiday then wll be ordering the stuff for us all to make the wraps :)


----------



## dippy dee

forgot to say that fluff looks lush let us know how it does.


----------



## ellie

can i ask how does this sound??
i found some fleece fabric and some bamboo velour fabric and I was wondering if you sew them together back to back would they be okay for wipes? breast pads? (I dont need super absorbent just nice and soft :) )
does anything need to go in between them?
or would something like towelling be better than say the velour?
help I'm too scared to get my machine out :argh:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I cut up a blue fleece blanket for liners, worked out cheaper than buying fleece material by the metre. Poor Darwin got slightly blue stained balls from one liner :haha: I'd washed the blanket beforehand too!

I also cut an old towel up into wide strips so I have reusable "wee catchers". I was using a folded up bit of kitchen towel under his bum at changing time. It acts as a barrier between his vest so I don't have to change another flippin' vest because he's weed in the air again :lol: 

That's the extent of my DIY skills :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

sounds good ellie esp for lush breastpads, or lovely wipes.
I use an old towel cut up and backed with fleece for the wipes and get about 30.
Good luck


----------



## buttonnose82

ellie it sounds great for the wipes, as for breastpads i guess it depends how much you leak, you might want to add a couple of layers of say microfibre between the velour & fleece :)


----------



## dippy dee

ellie if you layer it with mf cloths make sure to wash them a few times first as i have killed a couple of my fluff with the dye leaking :(


----------



## Rachel_C

You can get white mf cloths from Tesco, think it's about 90p for three :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

sooo i went shopping yesterday for my birthday and bought lots of wool from my fave wool shop here, so much cheaper than england, i laid it all out on the couch and took a pic haha, thats how sad i am, am gna take another pic of everything all made up and feel really proud of myself :haha:

i bought stuff for 2 pairs of longies, a sunhat and some legwarmers, so pretty soon, or maybe when i get home if i cant get pics on the internet from here, i will have a nice new pic of all of my stuff :happydance: woohoo

i was also given some fleece from my mams friend for my bday haha, they all know what a crank i am obv, and i was thinking i might make a little dress and maybe a soaker out of it, i got a hot pink and a purple, then when i get home i can make a matching nappy to go with the dress? oooh the ideas lol

x


----------



## ImisMummy

My hubby bought me a new sewing machine as mine packed up when i was pregnant and now im on a making spree!
a new summer dress made from an od bag to go over the black itti bitti 
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0093A.jpg
a wet made from an old pair of pjs
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0094A.jpg
changing bad, wet bag and wipe holder (the wet bag is bigger than it looks!) from an old bag
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0095A.jpg
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0096A.jpg
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0097A.jpg
two wet bags made from a tea towel and a shower curtain!
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0098A.jpg
a little outfit made form my hubbys t-shirt and left over from the pjs
https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/IMG0099A.jpg

quite proud of myself!


----------



## princessellie

woohoo, my longies are finished, i cant put pics up atm till i figure out how to get pics on here without my cable that i forgot :haha:

but they are soooooooo cute!

x


----------



## mrsmartin91

i need more craft projects that can be done with a hot glue gun... any suggestions? I dont have a sewing machine


----------



## princessellie

hmm not really sure tbh, i avoid anything like that since i dont have one :haha:

do you have a blog, theres tons of crafty blogs out there and im sure youd find one with some tutorials on :)

x


----------



## princessellie

made some new trousers for leyla out of the fleece im trying to get rid of, figured i should use as much of it as i can since id only be buying her fleece longies and it seems pointless lol

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0206.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0207.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0211.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0210.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Monkeh

Gorgeous :)

Ellie I pm'd you on FS about zorb. You bought some didn't you? Do you have any that you're selling? :flower:


----------



## princessellie

oh sorry hun, i havent been on there for yonks, no am not selling the zorb, have far too much to make out of it lol, in fact have just bought more, am not really meant to be buying but there you go lol :blush:

x


----------



## Monkeh

:haha:

Ok doke, just thought I'd check before I go buy a metre! :lol:


----------

